# Carpenter Technology Article - Butch mentioned



## Dave Martell (Apr 26, 2012)

A local friend of mine just sent me this link about Carpenter Tech's new knife steels and Butch was mentioned in it. There's no real techie info here but it was cool to see Butch noted. 

http://businessweekly.readingeagle.com/?p=3247

Hmmmm, this place is like 15 min from me, maybe I should get my ass over there one day, ya think?


----------



## l r harner (Apr 26, 2012)

thin is tho dave is they dont have a walk up see the plant tour 
they are tring to have mayeb 2 per year tours to invite makers to see how its done and what the makers woudl like to see from them 

ive been there 2 times now and every time i get to see a slightly differnt bit of tec (hoping to see some of how the poiwder steel is made next time around )

i hope i did ok in the artical as i talked with the reporter a few months ago 
thanks for posting about it as i had not known if anything ever came of the talk


----------



## obtuse (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool! You should I'm waiting for the martell stainless series


----------



## l r harner (Apr 26, 2012)

since petters was at the last group meeting they know all about the HT specs for XHP if thats what dave wants to go with


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice plug Butch!


----------

